# Wholesale / Drop Shipping Wanted



## lavender.dreams.candles (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey All,
    Ok, I am looking for some place where I can do wholesale drop shipping sales that sell .... 
Well, candle supplies , soap supplies and I'm really looking at wanting to get into sunfeather cp making kits .
I know around my area these items would do so great and I'm looking to help out the retailer themself by selling their products.

I have a tax id  so I'm set to do this.... So, I do hope someone out there can help me do this and I will make them sales .

Please contact me if anyone can help.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you wanting to be the middle man or the manufacturer?


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Apr 1, 2009)

yes.... I guess that's what you can call it .

I want to be able to make a website and sell the products for the retailer and make a little money doing it.

I'm not wanting to do home parties or anything like that... And what I'm really interested in is supplies for candle and soap making .... 

I hope that makes sense.... lol


----------



## Deda (Apr 1, 2009)

If that's what you want to do just contact the companies and ask if they have a dropship program.  When I worked for the Emu Co we did have a lot of DS contracts, the DS price was about a 30% commission, not much.

They sold our products on their website. They placed the DS order with us and we charged them the DS price and shipped the item to their customer with their invoice - they supplied the invoice via PDF file.  Our address was on the box and the DSer was charged for shipping.

I have to say, some did well, but most didn't.


----------



## carillon (Apr 1, 2009)

You lost me.

I'm confused.  Are you trying to find *manufacturers* of candle and "soup" supplies that YOU can buy from and then drop ship to retailers?

You said:
"I'm looking to help out the retailer themself by selling their products."

That makes it sound like you want to sell merchandise the retailer already has, not offer supplies to him.

So, can you clarify what you actually meant?


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Apr 1, 2009)

oops....sorry for the confusion.
and the miss spelling.....thanks for pointing that out to me...

Ok, I'm looking to be the middle man ...... that's what I want to do .

Again...sorry, I typed that out very early this morning and I guess I did 
it to fast without previewing what I typed.

I want to do drop shipping for candle and SOAP supplies ..... I want to 
sell like SOAP and candle kits.

I hope you understand what I'm trying to say now.... I sometimes do 
try to explain things wrong.


----------

